# Mikrofon in der Lautstärkeregelung verstellt



## ImbaAura (7. Oktober 2011)

*Mikrofon in der Lautstärkeregelung verstellt*

Mikrofon verstellt
Hallo Leute,
habe seid vorhin mein Mikrofon verstellt und höre mich seid dem total scheiße an, laaut den aussagen meiner Freunde. Wie kann ich das auf standart zurücksetzen? Hab WIndows 7 und alles über den Laustärkemixer gemacht...
habe das Roccat Kave ..
Vorher gings ohne probleme, jetzt bin ich zu leise und wen ich den pegel hoch schraube rausche ich nur...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2011)

Kann es sein, dass Du den MicBoost / +24dB aus Versehen deakiviert hast?


----------

